# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τimbrados Español (2012) 90 βαθμών

## orion

Σας παρουσιάζω δύο βίντεο με δύο φετινά μου *Τimbrados Español* (2012) βαθμολογημένα με 90 (pts) βαθμούς στο διαγωνισμό του ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ. 



Ο κριτής για τα πουλάκια  αυτά μου είπε ότι ήταν πολύ καλά αλλά η βαθμολογία τους κινήθηκε στους  90 βαθμούς λόγω ότι δεν είχαν ανοίξει πλήρως το τραγούδι τους. Ίσως λόγω  μικρότερης ηλικίας, ίσως και λόγω ότι δεν τα εκπαίδευσα λίγο  περισσότερο. Σήμερα, όντως τα πουλιά είναι σε καλύτερο επίπεδο κατά τη  γνώμη μου.









Στα βίντεο ίσως δεν  φαίνεται το ταλέντο τους (όλο το ρεπερτόριο) γιατί όταν προσπαθούσα να τα βιντεοσκοπήσω  κόβανε, γι’αυτό και έχω ενώσει αρκετές λήψης. 

Τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια μου έχουν κάνει εντύπωση γιατί έχουν πιο έντονη *μεταλλική φωνή*  σε σχέση με τα άλλα... ένας φίλος όταν τα άκουσε μου λέει "ρε συ αυτά  κάνουν σαν τους ήχους που είχαν τα ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια που είχαμε  μικροί". 


(Λήψη από κινητό τηλέφωνο με όχι πολύ καλό ήχο)

----------


## lefteris13

ωραια πουλακια Χρηστο..πολυ πυρωμενα τα βλεπω, σαν τρελα κανουν, ο 2ος μολις ειδε την ουρα του αλλου πορωθηκε!-για αυτο ισως βαρανε πολυ και συγκεκριμενες νοτες και δεν λενε ηρεμα και σωστα πληρες ρεπερτοριο.

----------


## jk21

90αρια πουλια ,μια χαρα πουλακια ειναι ! δεν μπορει ολα να ειναι 93αρια σαν την τετραδα σου ! οπως και να εχει ειτε αυτα σε νεα καλυτερη ηχογραφηση ,πολυ θα ηθελα να μας ανεβασεις (ειτε αυτα ειτε αλλα ) και να μας εδινες καποιες νοτες ,αναφεροντας αντιστοιχες χρονικες στιγμες του βιντεο .οχι απαραιτητα ολες και οχι απαραιτητα λεπτομερη σχολιασμο τους .Στο βαθμο που ενας εκτροφεας και οχι κριτης ,μπορει να κανει

----------


## orion

lefteris13 τα πουλάκια όντως είναι πλέον πυρωμένα, απλά δεν είχα προλάβει να τα τραβίξω μετά το διαγωνισμό, τώρα έτσι όπως τα έχω όλα μαζί, ακούνε τα θηλύκά, ακούνε άλλα που ζευγαρώνουν κλπ και τρελένονται...  :winky:  

jk21 αυτό που ζητάς είναι πολύ δύσκολο α) γιατί το πουλί λέει πολύ γρήγορα τις νότες και τη μία πάνω στην άλλη, β) δεν έχω την εμπειρία να το κάνω! Ακόμα είμαι σε φάση εκμάθησης και εγώ... πέραν δηλ των βασικών εύκολων... ωστόσο στο έχω ξανά πει ότι θέλω να το κάνω αυτό από μόνος μου απλά θέλω χρόνο κλπ... όταν το ετοιμάσω θα το κοινοποιήσω να είσαι σίγουρος  :winky:

----------


## jk21

δεν λεω απαραιτητα σε αυτα τα βιντεακια Χρηστο .... τωρα για το αλλο που λες .... με ξερεις τι πριχτης που ειμαι .Μας εχει καλομαθει σε αλλα και εχω παρει θαρρος  :winky: 

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ναι μεν ξερεις (αλλιως δεν βγαινουν ετσι τα 93αρια ) αλλα θελεις να το κανεις οταν θα εισαι 100% ετοιμος ,γιατι οπως οτι εχει παρουσιασει μεχρι τωρα ,θελεις να ειναι τελειο !

----------


## babis100nx

Να τα χαιρεσαι χρηστο!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Χρηστο ειναι υπεροχα!! πολλα like απο εμενα.

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## orion

ευχαριστώ παίδες...  :winky:

----------

